# Flaking skin on foot



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I have just noticed that Dexter has a flake of skin peeling off his foot/ankle.
I noticed because he was chewing at it and proceeded to pull it off more but it is still attached. The skin underneath is a little pinky red but not bleeding. 
How worried should I be about this? It has never happened before.
He is not constantly chewing it at. He is sitting on my shoulder and has shown no interest in his foot since he last chewed it.
What should I do?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I think cockatiels get fairly dry skin on their feet and they will pick it off, he may need a little oil in his diet, like Omega 3 Aristopet supplement, or if you don't like the fishy smell, a couple of drops of red palm oil in his food to help keep his skin smooth.
You could try a little organic virgin olive oil or coconut oil and paint it on his feet with a paint brush to help soften the skin up a bit.
Keep an eye on him to see if the chewing is more of a behavourial issue...


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Belinda 
I called the vet this morning (just be safe!) and asked them about it. They said that we should just watch that he doesn't keep chewing at it and watch out for any signs of irritation or infection.
They said if it was the first and only time that it would most likely just be a little dry skin he picked at, and with it not bleeding, it should just clear up soon.
He hasn't touched it since last night when it happened so I am sure it will heal up soon


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I notice my tiel does chew her feet a bit too, preening them - I noticed last night hers was a bit red... I guess they're like us sometimes we might unintentionally scratch ourselves raw if we're itchy or irritated, hopefully it will just pass for Dex.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

What are his perches made of? You really want to avoid the sandpaper perches.

I was in the store the other day and felt some of the perches, and was shocked at this one bamboo one that was REALLY rough.

Smooth or softer perches work best.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

They have cotton rope perches. They did have one wooden perch but it is gone now. Really wanting to get them some natural perches - I am so paranoid that it could be the wrong type and make them sick... I am way too over protective! I really think he may have bitten it out of frustration. He has been more hormonal lately than ever! Scout couldn't be less interested in him and I feel so bad for him because he can't be happy. I have been trying to replicate Winter here as much as possible but it is so humid where we live.
His foot seems to have healed itself now though so that is good news


----------

